# 95mm to 102mm block



## longtractor717 (Feb 6, 2016)

I was looking to buy a short block for 3 cylinder 95mm for a long tractor. I found a 102mm this is what they said about that block.
We do not have the 95mm short block but we do have short block for 3 cylinder 102mm bore. You can use this as a direct replacement and will have to adjust the injection pump settings for 53HP. 
Does anyone know if this is true? Can this block replace my 95mm?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello longtractor717,

Here are two Long Tractor parts suppliers that should be able to answer your question:

LongParts.com 1-888-506-2190
sundownertractor.com 1-918-696-5965
_______________________________________________________

There are new 95mm and 102mm short blocks on ebay for $2700 and $3300 respectively plus truck shipping.


----------

